# F@H Ubuntu 15.10 install for Nvidia GPU's



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

************* UPDATED FOR 15.10 INSTALL AND NVIDIA 352.77 DRIVERS ****************

I want to thank our old friend *msgclb* for helping me out with this install. It's been folding 9201's for the last 7 days and has produced 3.9 Million PPD in those days.

*For any Nvidia GPU supported by 352.77 drivers*


1. Download Ubuntu 15.10 and burn to CD or flash to bootable USB drive.
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

2. Place CD into drive and install OS to your hard drive.

3. Check for updates and then restart.

4. Go to attached website and follow steps 1 - 10 by copying and pasting into TERMINAL. *(you can ignore steps 8+9)*
http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn.

5. Restart computer.

6. Input following command into TERMINAL to install Nvidia 352.77 drivers into Ubuntu 15.10:
*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-352*

7. Restart computer (you should get video output now).

8. In Terminal, type in *sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12* (For Fan control and OC core)

9. Download and Install FAH Client and FAH Control (.deb extensions) from the following address
http://folding.stanford.edu/

10. DO NOT TRY TO DOWNLOAD ANY PROJECTS YET.

*11. In "Expert tab" of FAH Control :
 a.Delete GPU False
 b.Then type:
    gpu true
    client-type advanced*

*




*

12. Restart computer.

13. Download unit

See how it goes before you put your key in (just in case you fail WU in rapid succession)

After you are stable and folding, open up Nvidia X-Server and adjust your fan speeds and clocks to your liking.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 20, 2014)

#7 can it read any Nvidia card? I dont have a GTX 970.  
Does this work with multiple cards? Say a GTX 680 and a GTX 780 in the same machine?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> #7 can it read any Nvidia card? I dont have a GTX 970.
> Does this work with multiple cards? Say a GTX 680 and a GTX 780 in the same machine?


Fixed. Yes, it's should work for multiple cards as long as they are supported in 343.22. You must consider which card you want to O/C and control fan on. Nvidia X-Server will only allow O/C and Fan control for the GPU0 with the Monitor attached. Adding a monitor to GPU1 does nothing. I'm working on a fix for this.

*Edit: Adding a monitor to 2nd card does unlock the coolbit settings under X-server(after several restarts). Fan control and overclocking become available.*


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2015)

A more linux savvy person can please correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't step 6 be easier if you copy and pasted the following:

_sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-343
_
When you put an && between commands, linux will run the next command as soon as the previous one finishes.

Alternatively, you could do step 6 and 7 in one go with the following:

_sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-343 && sudo reboot_


I am following these instructions currently to get some darn core 17 wu's for my 750ti's. Copy and pasting such commands is the only way I was able to use them, because for whatever reason I can not copy 20+ characters exactly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> A more linux savvy person can please correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't step 6 be easier if you copy and pasted the following:
> 
> _sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-343
> _
> ...


I'm sure @Easy Rhino could answer this question.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm sure @Easy Rhino could answer this question.


I am sure he could. I feel like I am beginning to know linux well enough to be dangerous, but not well enough to be savvy.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2015)

I believe the commands were copied from this howto: *Nvidia 343.22 Released*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2015)

First @El Fiendo , now @msgclb !  Who's next?  Elvis?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2015)

I have been summoned! The answer is yes! *poof* <disappears>


----------



## bogmali (Jan 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> First @El Fiendo , now @msgclb !  Who's next?  Elvis?



Me?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

So you want to overclock multiple gpu's. This is how.

You are going to have to edit your xorg.conf file, manually editing in a fake monitor. Xorg.conf is a read only file so you will have to edit in the terminal as a root user.

So...

Open a terminal
type the command: _lspci | grep VGA_
Note the pci device id for each card you want to overclock.
type the command: _sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf_
Edit as need based on example below
Press "_Cnrl O_" (O as in the letter) to write the edits when done.
Basically in Xorg.conf you are making up a monitor for each gpu you have. I only have 2 gpu's in this sytem so I only needed to add 1 fake monitor. Buck in his 4 card GTX 970 system will have to add 3 fake monitors. In the example below I will bold the edits I made on top of the default xorg.conf file.

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 343.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Mon Dec  1 16:47:14 PST 2014


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
*    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0*
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "HP"
    ModelName      "W17q"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

*Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Fake"
    ModelName      "Monitor"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection*

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
*   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"*
EndSection

*Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection*

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

*Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection*


Note that in the above example anything *bold* is something I added to the default xorg.conf file. In _Section "Device"  _the bus id should match the gpu you have in your system.

If you have more than 2 gpu's you can look at this other example below.


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 337.19  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  T$


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 0 0
    Screen      3  "Screen3" 0 0
    Screen      4  "Screen4" 0 0
    Screen      5  "Screen5" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor4"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor5"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device4"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device5"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Device3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen4"
    Device         "Device4"
    Monitor        "Monitor4"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen5"
    Device         "Device5"
    Monitor        "Monitor5"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


My little guide here was a summary of this guide here.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2015)

bogmali said:


> Me?


I actually thought about you, even went so far as to check your user profile!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2015)

Since I am on another new install of linux, I was trying to follow these instructions and they were not working anymore.

This worked for me, and puts me on the latest drivers.

_sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa_

Then type in the following to see what the latest driver you can install is.

_apt-cache search nvidia | grep --ignore-case binary | grep version_

At this time it is the 346 drivers that are the latest. So I typed in:

_sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 && sudo reboot_


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll try it next week when I have to re-install 14.10 for the new rig. Thanks @james888 .


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2015)

Also, I found out when installing the drivers, _repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa, _should only be used when installing nvidia drivers and removed afterwords. For just folding purposes we should mostly be ok though. I never read the warning it gives but you should not do a distro upgrade or similar with that ppa installed.


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2015)

Finally!!! After 2 days of tearing my hair out I finally got this 970 folding on Ubuntu 14.04. I tried the write up for 14.10 and everytime I installed the Nvidia driver 343 I got a loop for my password. It would not boot into Ubuntu. Got a message some updates would not work with 14.10. So I tried the 14.04 and did as per the write up that Buck made and screen would go black. Searched the internet and found a post to use Nvidia 346 instead and bingo it worked. Now if someone could explain the coolbits for me how to run it I can oc this thing a little. Had it on windows running 1500 core but got a string of x15.


----------



## Nordic (May 11, 2015)

Sounds similar but worse to my experience, and why I posted some additional instructions that are just a couple posts up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2015)

Congrat's @mx500torid . These Ubuntu installs can be so flaky. I have run into the password prompt and the Black Screen multiple times(mostly corrupted installs that were my fault......swapping HDD's/CPU's/Cards). Had to do fresh installs to get back to normal.  Just enable Coolbits from the 1st post above and you can edit the Clocks/Fans in Nvidia X-Server for a single card. If you add additional cards, you'll have to edit your Xorg.conf file to create fake monitors. *Your getting great PPD for stock clocks!*



james888 said:


> Sounds similar but worse to my experience, and why I posted some additional instructions that are just a couple posts up.


....and I'm finally getting around to editing the primary post. LOL*
*


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2015)

I just dont understand how to make cool bits work. It says open x-server I dont know the command for that either. All the posts I saw on internet had open x-server but not a one I saw told me how to do it. Then once I do get it open i dont understand how to tweak it. Im kinda stupid but i aint giving up.  I got the EVGA SSC version and on windows it boosted to over 1400 stock. Sure would like to bump it a bit and shoot for 300k way better than the 40k I was getting on x15 in windows.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I just dont understand how to make cool bits work. It says open x-server I dont know the command for that either. All the posts I saw on internet had open x-server but not a one I saw told me how to do it. Then once I do get it open i dont understand how to tweak it. Im kinda stupid but i aint giving up.  I got the EVGA SSC version and on windows it boosted to over 1400 stock. Sure would like to bump it a bit and shoot for 300k way better than the 40k I was getting on x15 in windows.


Sorry for the delay....just got back from Vacation.Click the upper left Icon on the toolbar to enter search mode. Type in "nv" and it will populate all programs that start with 'nv". Click the program to launch. After x-server is running, you can adjust Thermal Settings(Fan Speed) and Powermizer(Overclock). Change the offset(+150 to +225) on Powermizer to overclock.


----------



## mx500torid (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Buck worked like a charm!!


----------



## johnerz (May 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> First @El Fiendo , now @msgclb !  Who's next?  Elvis?




Me???????



The updates are taking a few hours a bit of a pain, much more difficult than setting up the 4P


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2015)

Is it possible to bump voltage on a 970 on 14.04?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 10, 2015)

Well the Ubuntu machine must have updated now folding@home cant find my 970 so trying to fix it and not having much luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2015)

This is impossible. Linux is way to user friendly for any of this to be happening.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 10, 2015)

I put win 7 on the machine and same thing happens. Cannot find the 970 even though Windows can. So to make up for this the other 290x is back online. I saw on the F@H forums some others are having this problem also.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the same problem on a Win7 machine. Fah cannot find the GTX970's. I just turned it off and walked away.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2015)

Please share how you resolve this. I am planning on folding again come fall, or whenever the temperature drops significantly.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2015)

Go into the folding@home folder and start the folding@home client as admin and it should work. I was trying to start with FAHControl and it would not but when the client starts it will update the missing GPUs.txt file and it should start folding. Then you can start FAHControl. This is for Win7. I never could get Ubuntu to work.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2015)

Turn off auto updates in case you have it on. I forgot on new Win 7 install and it updated and Console client didnt restart so lost some points there, and I cannot get FAHControl to work this morning only the console. Frustrating.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2015)

It appears that the issue is a blank *GPU.txt* file in C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient. Copy and paste the data from below into the blank GPU.txt file. You should then be able to use your GPU's.

You can also find the data here.


```
0x1002:0x0002:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Primary)
0x1002:0x0003:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Secondary)
0x1002:0x0004:::[Rage Fury Pro]
0x1002:0x000a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x000b:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x000d:::[Radeon X1200]
0x1002:0x0014:::[Rage Fury Pro]
0x1002:0x001a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x001c:::[Rage 128 Pro 4XL]
0x1002:0x0038:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x0039:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x003a:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
0x1002:0x0061:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0062:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0063:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0068:::[Rage 128 AIW]
0x1002:0x0084:::[Xpert 98 AGP 2X] (Mobility)
0x1002:0x0087:::[Rage 3D IIC]
0x1002:0x0088:::[Xpert 99]
0x1002:0x008a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x00ba:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x010a:::[FireGL 8800 64MB]
0x1002:0x0139:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x013a:::[Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x0155:::[IBM Thinkpad A22p]
0x1002:0x028a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x02aa:::[Radeon AIW]
0x1002:0x0448:::[Rage Fury]
0x1002:0x0502:::[MSI R4850-T2D512]
0x1002:0x053a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x0908:::[XVR-100] (supplied by Sun)
0x1002:0x0b12:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x0b13:::[Radeon X1900] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x0d02:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition]
0x1002:0x0d03:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x0f2b:::[AIW VE PCI]
0x1002:0x1002:::[0F2A1787 0F2A1787]
0x1002:0x1043:::RV410 [Mobility / Radeon X700]
0x1002:0x1111:::[]
0x1002:0x1304:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1305:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1306:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1307:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1309:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7]
0x1002:0x130a:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5/R6]
0x1002:0x130b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]
0x1002:0x130c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x130d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]
0x1002:0x130e:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x130f:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x1310:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1311:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1313:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x1315:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x1316:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x1318:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x131b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]
0x1002:0x131c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x131d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]
0x1002:0x2000:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (VGA)
0x1002:0x2001:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (Extra device?!)
0x1002:0x2f72:::[AIW 9200 Series]
0x1002:0x3000:::Sapphire [Radeon HD 2900 XT]
0x1002:0x3142:::HIS [Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB VIVO PCIe]
0x1002:0x3150:::M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
0x1002:0x3151:::M24 [FireMV 2400]
0x1002:0x3152:::M22 [Radeon Mobility X300]
0x1002:0x3154:::M24GL [Mobility FireGL V3200]
0x1002:0x3155:::RV380 [FireMV 2400]
0x1002:0x3171:::M24 [FireMV 2400] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x3e50:::RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x3e54:::RV380 0x3e54 [FireGL V3200]
0x1002:0x3e70:::RV380 [Radeon X600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x3e74:::RV380GL [FireGL V3200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4136:::[Radeon IGP 320 M]
0x1002:0x4137:::[Radeon IGP330/340/350]
0x1002:0x4143:::9550 X1050
0x1002:0x4144:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro]
0x1002:0x4145:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4146:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4147:::R300 AG [FireGL Z1/X1]
0x1002:0x4148:::R350 AH [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x4149:::R350 AI [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x414a:::R350 AJ [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x414b:::R350 AK [FireGL X2]
0x1002:0x4150:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4151:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4152:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4153:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
0x1002:0x4154:::RV350 AT [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4155:::RV350 AU [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4156:::RV350 AV [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4157:::RV350 AW [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4158:::68800AX [Mach32]
0x1002:0x4164:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4165:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4166:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4167:::R300GL ATI FireGL Z1 Secondary
0x1002:0x4168:::Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4169:::R350 ATI RADEON 9500 Secondary
0x1002:0x4170:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4171:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4172:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4173:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4174:::RV350GL [FireGL T2] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4175:::RV350 [Radeon 9200 pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4237:::[Radeon 7000 IGP]
0x1002:0x4242:::R200 BB [Radeon AIW 8500DV]
0x1002:0x4243:::R200 BC [Radeon AIW 8500]
0x1002:0x4336:::[Radeon Mobility U1]
0x1002:0x4337:::[Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M]
0x1002:0x4354:::215CT [Mach64 CT]
0x1002:0x4358:::210888CX [Mach64 CX]
0x1002:0x4437:::[Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP]
0x1002:0x4554:::210888ET [Mach64 ET]
0x1002:0x4654:::[Mach64 VT]
0x1002:0x4722:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition]
0x1002:0x4723:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4742:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X]
0x1002:0x4744:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X]
0x1002:0x4747:::[3D Rage Pro]
0x1002:0x4749:::[3D Rage Pro]
0x1002:0x474c:::[Rage XC]
0x1002:0x474d:::[Rage XL AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x474e:::[Rage XC AGP]
0x1002:0x474f:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x4750:::[3D Rage Pro 215GP]
0x1002:0x4751:::[3D Rage Pro 215GQ]
0x1002:0x4752:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x4753:::[Rage XC]
0x1002:0x4754:::3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT]
0x1002:0x4755:::3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]
0x1002:0x4756:::3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC]
0x1002:0x4757:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]
0x1002:0x4758:::210888GX [Mach64 GX]
0x1002:0x4759:::[3D Rage IIC]
0x1002:0x475a:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]
0x1002:0x4772:::[AIW 9600 XT]
0x1002:0x4773:::[AIW 9600 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4964:::RV250 Id [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4965:::RV250 Ie [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4966:::RV250 If [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4967:::RV250 Ig [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x496e:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x496f:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a48:::R420 JH [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a49:::R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]
0x1002:0x4a4a:::R420 JJ [Radeon X800SE]
0x1002:0x4a4b:::R420 JK [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a4c:::R420 JL [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a4d:::R420 JM [FireGL X3]
0x1002:0x4a4e:::M18 JN [Radeon Mobility 9800]
0x1002:0x4a4f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (AGP)
0x1002:0x4a50:::R420 JP [Radeon X800XT]
0x1002:0x4a54:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE]
0x1002:0x4a68:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a69:::R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6a:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6b:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6c:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6d:::R420GL [FireGL X3-256] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a70:::R420 [X800XT-PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a74:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b48:::R481 [Radeon X850 Consumer]
0x1002:0x4b49:::R480 [Radeon X850XT]
0x1002:0x4b4a:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE] (AGP)
0x1002:0x4b4b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro]
0x1002:0x4b4c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE]
0x1002:0x4b69:::R480 [Radeon X850XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6a:::R481 [Radeon X850 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4c42:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133]
0x1002:0x4c44:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-66]
0x1002:0x4c45:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP]
0x1002:0x4c46:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c47:::[3D Rage LT-G 215LG]
0x1002:0x4c49:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c4d:::[Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c4e:::[Rage Mobility L AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c50:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c51:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c52:::[Rage Mobility P/M]
0x1002:0x4c53:::[Rage Mobility L]
0x1002:0x4c54:::264LT [Mach64 LT]
0x1002:0x4c57:::M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
0x1002:0x4c58:::RV200 LX [Mobility FireGL 7800 M7]
0x1002:0x4c59:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LY]
0x1002:0x4c5a:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LZ]
0x1002:0x4c64:::RV250 Ld [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c65:::RV250 Le [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c66:::RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
0x1002:0x4c67:::RV250 Lg [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c6e:::RV250 Ln [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4d46:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]
0x1002:0x4d4c:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]
0x1002:0x4e44:::R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e45:::R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e46:::R300 NF [Radeon 9600 TX]
0x1002:0x4e47:::R300 NG [FireGL X1]
0x1002:0x4e48:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e49:::R350 [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x4e4a:::R360 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT]
0x1002:0x4e4b:::R350 NK [FireGL X2]
0x1002:0x4e50:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
0x1002:0x4e51:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600]
0x1002:0x4e52:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
0x1002:0x4e53:::M10 NS [Radeon Mobility 9600]
0x1002:0x4e54:::M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]
0x1002:0x4e56:::M11 NV [FireGL Mobility T2e]
0x1002:0x4e64:::R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e65:::R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e66:::RV350 NF [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e67:::R300 [FireGL X1] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e68:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e69:::R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e6a:::RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e6b:::R350GL [FireGL X2-256/X2-256t] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e71:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4f72:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series]
0x1002:0x4f73:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5041:::[Rage 128 PA/PRO]
0x1002:0x5042:::[Rage 128 PB/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5043:::[Rage 128 PC/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5044:::[Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x5045:::[Rage 128 PE/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5046:::[Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5047:::[Rage 128 PG/PRO]
0x1002:0x5048:::[Rage 128 PH/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5049:::[Rage 128 PI/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x504a:::[Rage 128 PJ/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x504b:::[Rage 128 PK/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x504c:::[Rage 128 PL/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x504d:::[Rage 128 PM/PRO]
0x1002:0x504e:::[Rage 128 PN/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x504f:::[Rage 128 PO/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5050:::[Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS (Xpert 128)]
0x1002:0x5051:::[Rage 128 PQ/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5052:::[Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5053:::[Rage 128 PS/PRO]
0x1002:0x5054:::[Rage 128 PT/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5055:::[Rage 128 PU/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5056:::[Rage 128 PV/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x5057:::[Rage 128 PW/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5058:::[Rage 128 PX/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5144:::R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
0x1002:0x5145:::R100 QE [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5146:::R100 QF [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5147:::R100QG [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5148:::R200 QH [Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x5149:::R200 QI [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514a:::R200 QJ [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514b:::R200 QK [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514c:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
0x1002:0x514d:::R200 QM [Radeon 9100]
0x1002:0x514e:::R200 QN [Radeon 8500LE]
0x1002:0x514f:::R200 QO [Radeon 8500LE]
0x1002:0x5154:::R200 QT [Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x5155:::R200 QU [Radeon 9100]
0x1002:0x5157:::RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
0x1002:0x5158:::RV200 QX [Radeon 7500]
0x1002:0x5159:::RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
0x1002:0x515a:::RV100 QZ [Radeon 7000/VE]
0x1002:0x515e:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x515f:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x5168:::R200 Qh [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5169:::R200 Qi [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516a:::R200 Qj [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516b:::R200 Qk [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516c:::R200 Ql [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516d:::R200 [Redeon 9100 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5245:::[Rage 128 RE/SG]
0x1002:0x5246:::[Rage 128 RF/SG AGP]
0x1002:0x5247:::[Rage 128 RG]
0x1002:0x524b:::[Rage 128 RK/VR]
0x1002:0x524c:::[Rage 128 RL/VR AGP]
0x1002:0x5345:::[Rage 128 SE/4x]
0x1002:0x5346:::[Rage 128 SF/4x AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5347:::[Rage 128 SG/4x AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5348:::[Rage 128 SH]
0x1002:0x534b:::[Rage 128 SK/4x]
0x1002:0x534c:::[Rage 128 SL/4x AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x534d:::[Rage 128 SM/4x AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x534e:::[Rage 128 4x]
0x1002:0x5354:::[Mach 64 VT]
0x1002:0x5446:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF]
0x1002:0x544c:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TL]
0x1002:0x5452:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR]
0x1002:0x5453:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TS]
0x1002:0x5454:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TT]
0x1002:0x5455:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TU]
0x1002:0x5457:::RS200M [Radeon IGP 345M]
0x1002:0x5460:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
0x1002:0x5461:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
0x1002:0x5462:::M24 [Mobility Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x5464:::M22 [FireGL GL]
0x1002:0x5548:::R423 UH [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5549:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554a:::R423 UJ [Radeon X800LE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554c:::R430 [Radeon X800 XTP (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)]
0x1002:0x554e:::R430 [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554f:::R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5550:::R423 [FireGL V7100]
0x1002:0x5551:::R423 [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5552:::R423 UR [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5554:::R423 UT [FireGL V7100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5555:::R430 [GL PRO]
0x1002:0x5568:::R423 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5569:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556a:::R423 [Radeon X800 XT PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556e:::R430 [Radeon X800 GT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556f:::R430 [Radeon X800] (PCIE) (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5570:::R423GL [FireGL V7100] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5571:::R423GL-SE [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x564a:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x564b:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x564f:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5652:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700]
0x1002:0x5653:::[Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5654:::264VT [Mach64 VT]
0x1002:0x5655:::264VT3 [Mach64 VT3]
0x1002:0x5656:::264VT4 [Mach64 VT4]
0x1002:0x5657:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series]
0x1002:0x5673:::M26 [Mobility / Radeon X700] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5677:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5834:::[Radeon 9100 IGP]
0x1002:0x5835:::RS300M [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] AGP
0x1002:0x5854:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5874:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5940:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5941:::RV280 [Radeon 9200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5944:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE (PCI)]
0x1002:0x5954:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
0x1002:0x5955:::[Radeon Xpress 200M 5955 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5960:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
0x1002:0x5961:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]
0x1002:0x5962:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]
0x1002:0x5964:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]
0x1002:0x5965:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI]
0x1002:0x5969:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x5974:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5975:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a41:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5a42:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a43:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5a61:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5a62:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a63:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5b60:::RV370 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b62:::RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b63:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]
0x1002:0x5b64:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b65:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b66:::RV370X []
0x1002:0x5b70:::RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
0x1002:0x5b72:::RV380 [Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x5b73:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5b74:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5b75:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5c61:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]
0x1002:0x5c63:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]
0x1002:0x5d44:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d45:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI] (secondary)
0x1002:0x5d48:::M28 [Radeon Mobility X800XT]
0x1002:0x5d49:::M28 [Mobility FireGL V5100]
0x1002:0x5d4a:::[Mobility Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x5d4c:::[Radeon X850 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4e:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d50:::R480 [FireGL V7200 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d51:::R480 [GL 12P]
0x1002:0x5d52:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Primary)
0x1002:0x5d57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d6d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d6f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d70:::R480GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d72:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d77:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e48:::RV410 [FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x5e49:::RV410 [FireGL V3300]
0x1002:0x5e4a:::RV410 [Radeon X700XT]
0x1002:0x5e4b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5e4c:::RV410 [Radeon X700SE]
0x1002:0x5e4d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5e4f:::RV410 [Radeon X700]
0x1002:0x5e68:::RV410GL [FireGL V5000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6a:::RV410 [Radeon X700 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6c:::RV410 [Radeon X700 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6f:::RV410 [Radeon X700/X550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5f57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x6600:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8600/8700M Series]
0x1002:0x6601:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500/8700M Series]
0x1002:0x6602:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6603:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6604:1:5:Mars XT [Radeon R7 M265 Series]
0x1002:0x6605:1:5:Mars Pro [Radeon R7 M260 Series]
0x1002:0x6606:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8790M]
0x1002:0x6607:1:5:Mars LE [Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240]
0x1002:0x6608:1:5:Oland GL [FirePro W2100]
0x1002:0x6610:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series/HD 8670]
0x1002:0x6611:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 240/HD8570]
0x1002:0x6613:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x6620:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6621:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6623:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6631:1:5:Oland []
0x1002:0x6640:1:5:Curacao Pro [Radeon HD 8950]
0x1002:0x6641:1:5:Saturn PRO [Radeon HD 8930M]
0x1002:0x6646:1:5:Saturn XT [Radeon R9 M280X]
0x1002:0x6647:1:5:Venus XT [Radeon R9 M270X]
0x1002:0x6649:1:5:Bonaire [FirePro W5100]
0x1002:0x6650:1:5:Bonaire []
0x1002:0x6651:1:5:Bonaire []
0x1002:0x6658:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x665c:1:5:Bonaire XT [Radeon HD 7790]
0x1002:0x665d:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x665f:1:5:Bonaire [Radeon R7/R6 360 Series]
0x1002:0x6660:1:5:Sun [Radeon HD 8600M Series]
0x1002:0x6663:1:5:Solar System [Radeon HD 8500M]
0x1002:0x6664:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]
0x1002:0x6665:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M230 Series]
0x1002:0x6667:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]
0x1002:0x666f:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500M]
0x1002:0x6670:1:5:Hainan []
0x1002:0x6700:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6701:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6702:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6703:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6704:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V7900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6705:1:4:Cayman GL PRO [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6706:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6707:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V5900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6708:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6709:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6718:1:4:Cayman XT [Radeon HD 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x6719:1:4:Cayman PRO [Radeon 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x671c:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]
0x1002:0x671d:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]
0x1002:0x671f:1:4:Cayman [Radeon HD 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x6720:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6970M]
0x1002:0x6721:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6722:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6723:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6724:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6725:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6726:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6727:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6728:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6729:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6738:1:4:Barts XT [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x6739:1:4:Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x673e:1:4:Barts LE [Radeon HD 6700 Series]
0x1002:0x6740:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6770M Series]
0x1002:0x6741:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600M Series]
0x1002:0x6742:1:4:Whistler LE [Radeon HD 6500/7500/8500]
0x1002:0x6743:1:4:WHISTLER [Radeon E6760]
0x1002:0x6744:1:4:Whistler [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6745:1:4:Whistler []
0x1002:0x6746:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6747:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6748:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6749:1:4:Turks [FirePro V4900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x674a:1:4:Turks [FirePro V3900 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x6750:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6500 series]
0x1002:0x6751:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7600A Series]
0x1002:0x6758:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600 Series]
0x1002:0x6759:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6570/7570/8570]
0x1002:0x675b:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7670]
0x1002:0x675d:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7570/8550]
0x1002:0x675f:1:4:[Radeon HD 6510/7510/8510]
0x1002:0x6760:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6470M]
0x1002:0x6761:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6430M]
0x1002:0x6762:1:4:Caicos GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6763:1:4:Seymour [Radoen E6460]
0x1002:0x6764:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6765:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6766:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6767:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6768:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6770:1:4:Caicos[Radeon HD 6400 Series]
0x1002:0x6771:1:4:Caicos [Radeon R5 235X/HD 8490]
0x1002:0x6772:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400A Series]
0x1002:0x6778:1:5:Caicos [Radeon R5 235/HD 8470]
0x1002:0x6779:1:4:Caicos [AMD RADEON HD 6450]
0x1002:0x677b:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6780:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6784:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6788:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x678a:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro S9000/10000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6790:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6791:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6792:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6798:1:5:Tahiti XT [Radeon R9 200/HD 7900/8970]
0x1002:0x6799:1:5:New Zealand [Radeon HD 7990]
0x1002:0x679a:1:5:Tahiti PRO [Radeon R9 280/HD 7900/8950]
0x1002:0x679b:1:5:Tahiti [Radeon HD 7900 Series]
0x1002:0x679e:1:5:Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
0x1002:0x679f:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x67a0:1:5:Hawaii XT GL [FirePro W9100]
0x1002:0x67a1:1:5:Hawaii GL []
0x1002:0x67a2:1:5:Hawaii GL []
0x1002:0x67a8:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67a9:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67aa:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67b0:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
0x1002:0x67b1:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300 Series]
0x1002:0x67b9:1:5:Vesuvius []
0x1002:0x67be:1:5:Hawaii LE []
0x1002:0x6800:1:5:Wimbledon XT [Radeon HD 7970M]
0x1002:0x6801:1:5:Wimbledon []
0x1002:0x6802:1:5:Wimbledon []
0x1002:0x6806:1:5:Pitcairn []
0x1002:0x6808:1:5:Pitcairn [FirePro S7000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6809:1:5:Pitcairn [FirePro R5000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6810:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200 Series]
0x1002:0x6811:1:5:Pitcairn []
0x1002:0x6816:1:5:Pitcairn []
0x1002:0x6817:1:5:Pitcairn []
0x1002:0x6818:1:5:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800]
0x1002:0x6819:1:5:Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
0x1002:0x6820:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6821:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6822:1:5:xxxx [Radeon E8860]
0x1002:0x6823:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6824:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6825:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6826:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6827:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6828:1:5:Cape Verde PRO [FirePro W600]
0x1002:0x6829:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x682a:1:5:Venus PRO []
0x1002:0x682b:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x682c:1:5:Cape Verde GL [FirePro W4100]
0x1002:0x682d:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x682f:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6830:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6831:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6835:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 Series/HD 9000 Series]
0x1002:0x6837:1:5:Cape Verde LE [Radeon HD 7700/8730]
0x1002:0x6838:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x6839:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x683b:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700 Series]
0x1002:0x683d:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250X/HD 7700/8760]
0x1002:0x683f:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250/HD 7700]
0x1002:0x6840:1:5:SI Thames [Radeon HD 7600M Series]
0x1002:0x6841:1:5:Thames [Radeon 7500M/7600M Series]
0x1002:0x6842:1:5:Thames LE [Radeon HD 7000M Series]
0x1002:0x6843:1:5:Thames [Radeon HD 7670M]
0x1002:0x6849:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x684c:1:5:Pitcairn [FirePro V(FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6850:1:5:Lombok GL AIO [Radeon HD 7570]
0x1002:0x6858:1:4:SI Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6859:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6880:1:4:Cypress [Radeon Mobility]
0x1002:0x6888:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V8800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6889:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V7800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x688a:1:4:Cypress XT [FirePro V9800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x688c:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9370]
0x1002:0x688d:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9350]
0x1002:0x6898:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6800]
0x1002:0x6899:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6850]
0x1002:0x689b:1:4:EG Cypress [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x689c:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]
0x1002:0x689d:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]
0x1002:0x689e:1:4:Cypress LE [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a0:1:4:Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a1:1:4:Broadway Pro [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a8:1:4:Broadway [Mobility Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a9:1:4:Juniper XT [FirePro V5800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68b0:1:4:EG Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68b8:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
0x1002:0x68b9:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5600/5700]
0x1002:0x68ba:1:4:Juniper XT [Radeon HD 6000 Series]
0x1002:0x68be:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700/6750]
0x1002:0x68bf:1:4:Juniper LE [Radeon HD 6700/6750]
0x1002:0x68c0:1:4:Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
0x1002:0x68c1:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
0x1002:0x68c7:1:4:Pinewood [Radeon HD 5570]
0x1002:0x68c8:1:4:Redwood [FirePro V4800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68c9:1:4:RV830 [FirePro V3800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68d8:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5690/5730]
0x1002:0x68d9:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5630/6510/7570]
0x1002:0x68da:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500/6x90/7570]
0x1002:0x68de:1:4:Redwood []
0x1002:0x68e0:1:4:Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
0x1002:0x68e1:1:4:ManhattanP [Radeon HD 5400/6200/7300/8300]
0x1002:0x68e4:1:4:Robson CE [Radeon HD 6300 Series]
0x1002:0x68e5:1:4:Robson LE [Radeon HD 5400/6350/7350/8350]
0x1002:0x68e8:1:4:Cedar []
0x1002:0x68e9:1:4:Cedar [FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter]
0x1002:0x68f1:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2460]
0x1002:0x68f2:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2270]
0x1002:0x68f8:1:4:Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]
0x1002:0x68f9:1:4:Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5400/6300/7350/8350]
0x1002:0x68fa:1:5:EG Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]
0x1002:0x68fe:1:4:Cedar LE []
0x1002:0x6900:1:5:Mars [Radeon R7 M260/M265/M270]
0x1002:0x6901:1:5:Topaz [Radeon R7 M255/M260/M265]
0x1002:0x6907:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R5 M255]
0x1002:0x6920:1:5:Tonga []
0x1002:0x6921:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R9 M295X]
0x1002:0x6929:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro Series]
0x1002:0x692b:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro W7100]
0x1002:0x692f:1:5:Tonga XT GL [FirePro W8100]
0x1002:0x6938:1:5:Amethyst XT [Radeon R9 M295X]
0x1002:0x6939:1:5:Tonga [Radeon R9 200 Series]
0x1002:0x7100:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x7101:::M58 [Mobility / Radeon X1800 XT]
0x1002:0x7102:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x7103:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7200]
0x1002:0x7104:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7105:::R520 [FireGL]
0x1002:0x7106:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7100]
0x1002:0x7108:::M58 [Radeon Mobility X1800]
0x1002:0x7109:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710a:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710b:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710c:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300]
0x1002:0x710f:::R520GL [FireGL V7350]
0x1002:0x7120:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7124:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7125:::R520GL [FireGL V5300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7128:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7129:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712a:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712b:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712c:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712f:::R520GL ATI FireGL V7350 Secondary
0x1002:0x7140:::RV515 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x7142:::RV515 Pro [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7143:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7145:::Radeon Mobility X1400
0x1002:0x7146:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x7147:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x7149:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714a:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714b:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714c:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x7152:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7153:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350]
0x1002:0x715e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x715f:::RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x7160:::RV515 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7162:::RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7163:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7166:::RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7167:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 64-bi]t (Secondary)
0x1002:0x716d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x716e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300] Secondary
0x1002:0x7172:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7173:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x717e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x717f:::RV515 ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit Secondary
0x1002:0x7180:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7181:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)
0x1002:0x7183:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7186:::RV515 [Radeon Mobility X1450]
0x1002:0x7187:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7188:::M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
0x1002:0x718a:::[Mobility Radeon X2300]
0x1002:0x718b:::M52 [Mobility / Radeon X1350
0x1002:0x718c:::M62CSP64 [Mobility Radeon X1350]
0x1002:0x718d:::M64CSP128 [Mobility Radeon X1450]
0x1002:0x718f:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series]
0x1002:0x7193:::RV516 [Radeon X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7196:::RV516 [Mobility Radeon X1350]
0x1002:0x719b:::[FireMV 2250]
0x1002:0x719f:::RV516LE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x71a0:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a1:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a3:::RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a7:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71af:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71b3:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71bb:::[FireMV 2250] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71c0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71c1:::[Radeon X1650 Pro]
0x1002:0x71c2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71c3:::RV535 ATI RADEON X1300 Series
0x1002:0x71c4:::M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]
0x1002:0x71c5:::M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
0x1002:0x71c6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]
0x1002:0x71c7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x71cd:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series]
0x1002:0x71ce:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71d2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400]
0x1002:0x71d4:::M66GL [ATI Mobility FireGL V5250]
0x1002:0x71d5:::M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]
0x1002:0x71d6:::M66-XT [Mobility Radeon X1700]
0x1002:0x71da:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200]
0x1002:0x71de:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71e0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e1:::Radeon X1650 Pro (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e3:::RV535 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1650 PRO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x71ed:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71ee:::RV530 Radeon X1600 Pro / X1300 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71f2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71fa:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7205:::1106 S3G [Unichrome IGP KM400/KN400]
0x1002:0x7210:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100]
0x1002:0x7211:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7240:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7241:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7242:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7243:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7244:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7245:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7246:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7247:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7248:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7249:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)
0x1002:0x724a:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724c:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724d:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724e:::R580 [AMD Stream Processor]
0x1002:0x724f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series]
0x1002:0x7260:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7263:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7264:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7265:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7266:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7267:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7268:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7269:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726a:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x726c:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726d:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726e:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7280:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]
0x1002:0x7284:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7286:::R580 [Radeon X1950]
0x1002:0x7288:::[Radeon X1950 GT]
0x1002:0x7291:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7293:::[Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x72a0:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72a8:::[Radeon X1950 GT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72b1:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72b3:::[Radeon X1650 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7300:1:5:Fiji XT [Radeon R9 Fury X]
0x1002:0x7834:::[Radeon 9100 PRO IGP]
0x1002:0x7835:::[Mobility Radeon 9200 IGP]
0x1002:0x791e:::RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
0x1002:0x791f:::RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7937:::Samsung R25P ATI Technoligies Inc
0x1002:0x793f:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7941:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7942:::Radeon Xpress 1250]
0x1002:0x796c:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x796d:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x796e:::[Radeon 2100]
0x1002:0x796f:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x7c37:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600 SE]
0x1002:0x8001:::[Rage LT Pro AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x8008:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x8086:::[1050 PCI]
0x1002:0x9000:::RV350 [ATI Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x9094:::RV730 [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
0x1002:0x9400:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 Series]
0x1002:0x9401:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x1002:0x9402:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x1002:0x9403:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 PRO]
0x1002:0x9405:::R600 [RadeonHD 2900 GT]
0x1002:0x940a:::R600GL [Fire GL V8650]
0x1002:0x940b:::R600GL [Fire GL V8600]
0x1002:0x940f:::R600 [FireGL V7600]
0x1002:0x9440:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
0x1002:0x9441:::R700 [Radeon HD 4870 X2]
0x1002:0x9442:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x9443:::R700 [Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x9444:::RV770 [FirePro V8750 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x9446:::RV770 [FirePro V7770 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x9447:::R700 [FirePro V8700 Duo (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x944a:::M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x944b:::M98 [Mobility Radeon HD 4850 X2]
0x1002:0x944c:::RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x944e:::RV770 CE [Radeon HD 4710]
0x1002:0x9450:::RV770 [FireStream 9270]
0x1002:0x9452:::RV770 [FireStream 9250]
0x1002:0x9456:::RV770 [FirePro V8700 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x945a:::M98 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4870]
0x1002:0x945b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x945e:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x9460:::RV790 [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x9462:::RV790LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x946a:::RV770 [FirePro M7750]
0x1002:0x946b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x947a:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x947b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x9480:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x9485:::RV740 Pro [Radeon HD 4770]
0x1002:0x9487:::RV730 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9488:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
0x1002:0x9489:1:4:M96 XT [Mobility FireGL V5725]
0x1002:0x948a:::RV730 []
0x1002:0x948f:::RV730 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9491:::M96 CSP [Radeon E4690]
0x1002:0x9495:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4600 Series] AGP
0x1002:0x9498:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x949c:::RV730 [FirePro V7750 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x949e:::RV370 [FirePro V5700]
0x1002:0x949f:::RV730 [FirePro V5700]
0x1002:0x94a0:::M97 [Mobility Radeon HD 4830]
0x1002:0x94a1:::M97 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4860]
0x1002:0x94a3:::M97 GL [ATI FirePro M7740]
0x1002:0x94b1:::RV740 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x94b3:::RV740 [Radeon HD 4770]
0x1002:0x94b4:::RV740 LE [ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series]
0x1002:0x94b5:::AA38 [Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x94b9:::RV740 []
0x1002:0x94c0:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x94c1:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
0x1002:0x94c3:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
0x1002:0x94c4:::RV610 LE [Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP]
0x1002:0x94c5:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 LE]
0x1002:0x94c6:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x94c7:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2350]
0x1002:0x94c8:::[Radeon HD 2400 XT]
0x1002:0x94c9:::[Mobility Radeon HD 2400]
0x1002:0x94cb:::[Radeon E2400]
0x1002:0x94cc:::RV 610LE [Radeon HD 2400] PCI
0x1002:0x94cd:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x9500:::RV670 []
0x1002:0x9501:::[Radeon HD 3870]
0x1002:0x9504:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9505:::RV670 Pro [Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9506:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2]
0x1002:0x9507:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9508:::M88 [XT Mobility Radeon HD 3870]
0x1002:0x9509:::M76 [Mobility RadeonHD 3870 X2]
0x1002:0x950f:::R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]
0x1002:0x9511:::RV670 [FireGL 7700]
0x1002:0x9513:::R680 [Radeon HD 3850 X2]
0x1002:0x9515:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850] AGP
0x1002:0x9517:::RV670 []
0x1002:0x9519:::RV670 [FireStream 9170]
0x1002:0x9540:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]
0x1002:0x9541:::RV710 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9542:::RV710 []
0x1002:0x954e:::RV710 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x954f:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
0x1002:0x9552:::M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]
0x1002:0x9553:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
0x1002:0x9555:::M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
0x1002:0x9557:::M93 [FirePro RG220]
0x1002:0x9559:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x955f:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4330]
0x1002:0x9580:::RV630 []
0x1002:0x9581:::M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
0x1002:0x9583:::M76XT [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT]
0x1002:0x9586:::RV630 XT [Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP]
0x1002:0x9587:::RV630 Pro  [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]
0x1002:0x9588:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
0x1002:0x9589:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
0x1002:0x958a:::[Radeon HD 2600 X2 Series]
0x1002:0x958b:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT Gemini]
0x1002:0x958c:::RV630GL [FireGL v5600]
0x1002:0x958d:::RV630 [FireGL V3600]
0x1002:0x958e:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 LE]
0x1002:0x958f:::M76 [Mobility FireGL]
0x1002:0x9590:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3650 Series]
0x1002:0x9591:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3650]
0x1002:0x9593:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3670]
0x1002:0x9595:::M86GL [Mobility FireGL V5700]
0x1002:0x9596:::RV635 Pro [Radeon HD 3650] AGP
0x1002:0x9597:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x9598:::Mobility [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x9599:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x959b:::M86 [Mobility FireGL]
0x1002:0x95c0:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3470]
0x1002:0x95c2:::M72 [Mobility Radeon HD 3430]
0x1002:0x95c4:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
0x1002:0x95c5:::RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95c6:::RV620 LE AGP [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95c7:::RV620 CE [Radeon HD 3430]
0x1002:0x95c9:::RV620 PCI [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95cc:::RV620 [ATI FireGL V3700]
0x1002:0x95cd:::RV620 [FireMV 2450]
0x1002:0x95ce:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]
0x1002:0x95cf:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]
0x1002:0x9610:::[Radeon HD 3200]
0x1002:0x9611:::[Radeon 3100]
0x1002:0x9612:::RS780M/N [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9613:::RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9614:::[Radeon HD 3300 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9615:::RS780E [AMD 780E]
0x1002:0x9616:::760G [Radeon 3000]
0x1002:0x9640:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D]
0x1002:0x9641:1:4:BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G]
0x1002:0x9642:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6370D]
0x1002:0x9643:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6380G]
0x1002:0x9644:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6410D]
0x1002:0x9645:1:4:[Radeon HD 6410D]
0x1002:0x9647:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G]
0x1002:0x9648:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
0x1002:0x9649:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
0x1002:0x964a:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]
0x1002:0x964b:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964c:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964e:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964f:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x9710:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
0x1002:0x9711:::RS880 ATI Radeon 4100
0x1002:0x9712:::M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
0x1002:0x9713:::M860G [Mobility Radeon 4100]
0x1002:0x9714:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
0x1002:0x9715:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
0x1002:0x9723:1:4:[Radeon HD 5450]
0x1002:0x9802:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]
0x1002:0x9803:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]
0x1002:0x9804:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
0x1002:0x9805:1:4:[Radeon HD 6250]
0x1002:0x9806:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
0x1002:0x9807:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
0x1002:0x9808:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340]
0x1002:0x9809:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
0x1002:0x980a:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290]
0x1002:0x9830:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8400]
0x1002:0x9831:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8400E]
0x1002:0x9832:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8330]
0x1002:0x9833:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8330E]
0x1002:0x9834:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8210]
0x1002:0x9835:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8210E]
0x1002:0x9836:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8280]
0x1002:0x9837:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8280E]
0x1002:0x9838:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8240]
0x1002:0x9839:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8180]
0x1002:0x983a:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983b:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983c:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983d:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8250]
0x1002:0x983e:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983f:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x9850:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A6-6200 R3 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9851:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9852:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9853:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-4000 with R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9854:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-3700 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9855:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2450M R3 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9856:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9857:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9858:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x9859:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985a:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985b:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985c:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985d:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985e:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985f:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x9874:1:5:Carrizo [Radeon R7/R6/R5 Series]
0x1002:0x9900:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]
0x1002:0x9901:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]
0x1002:0x9903:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]
0x1002:0x9904:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
0x1002:0x9905:::[FirePro A300 Series]
0x1002:0x9906:::[FirePro A300 Series]
0x1002:0x9907:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
0x1002:0x9908:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]
0x1002:0x9909:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x990a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x990b:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8650G]
0x1002:0x990c:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8670D]
0x1002:0x990d:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8550G]
0x1002:0x990e:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8570D]
0x1002:0x990f:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8610G]
0x1002:0x9910:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]
0x1002:0x9913:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]
0x1002:0x9917:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
0x1002:0x9918:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]
0x1002:0x9919:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x9990:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
0x1002:0x9991:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7540D]
0x1002:0x9992:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
0x1002:0x9993:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7480D]
0x1002:0x9994:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
0x1002:0x9995:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8450G]
0x1002:0x9996:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8470D]
0x1002:0x9997:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8350G]
0x1002:0x9998:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8730D]
0x1002:0x9999:::R700 [Radeon HD 4600]
0x1002:0x999a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8410G]
0x1002:0x999b:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8310G]
0x1002:0x999c:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8650D]
0x1002:0x999d:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8550D]
0x1002:0x99a0:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
0x1002:0x99a2:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
0x1002:0x99a4:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
0x10de:0x0005:::RIVA [TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0006:::RIVA [TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
0x10de:0x0008:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]
0x10de:0x0009:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]
0x10de:0x000f:::NV? [Compaq TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0010:::NV2 [Mutara V08]
0x10de:0x0018:::NV3 [Riva 128]
0x10de:0x0019:::NV3 [Riva 128ZX]
0x10de:0x001d:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]
0x10de:0x0020:::NV4 [RIVA TNT]
0x10de:0x0028:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0029:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2 Ultra]
0x10de:0x002a:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]
0x10de:0x002b:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]
0x10de:0x002c:::NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]
0x10de:0x002d:::NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Pro]
0x10de:0x002e:::NV6 [Vanta]
0x10de:0x002f:::NV6 [Vanta]
0x10de:0x0040:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0041:::NV40 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x0042:::NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x0043:::NV40.3 [GeForce 6800 XE]
0x10de:0x0044:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0045:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0046:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0047:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x0048:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0049:::NV40GL []
0x10de:0x004d:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]
0x10de:0x004e:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]
0x10de:0x0090:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0091:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0092:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]
0x10de:0x0093:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]
0x10de:0x0094:::G70 [GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT]
0x10de:0x0095:::G70 [GeForce 7800 SLI]
0x10de:0x0097:::G70 [GeForce GTS 250]
0x10de:0x0098:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800]
0x10de:0x0099:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x009c:::G70 [Quadro FX 350M]
0x10de:0x009d:::G70GL [Quadro FX 4500]
0x10de:0x009e:::G70 [G70GL]
0x10de:0x00a0:::NV5 [Aladdin TNT2]
0x10de:0x00a1:::Apple OEM GeForce2 MX
0x10de:0x00c0:::NV41 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x00c1:::NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x00c2:::NV41.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x00c3:::NV42 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x00c5:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c6:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c7:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c8:::NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800]
0x10de:0x00c9:::NV41.9 [GeForce Go 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x00cc:::NV41 [Quadro FX Go1400]
0x10de:0x00cd:::NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI]
0x10de:0x00ce:::NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400]
0x10de:0x00cf:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00f0:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x00f1:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x00f2:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]
0x10de:0x00f3:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x00f4:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]
0x10de:0x00f5:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]
0x10de:0x00f6:::NV43 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x00f8:::NV45GL [Quadro FX 3400/4400]
0x10de:0x00f9:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GTO]
0x10de:0x00fa:::NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750]
0x10de:0x00fb:::NV35 [GeForce PCX 5900]
0x10de:0x00fc:::NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300]
0x10de:0x00fd:::NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series]
0x10de:0x00fe:::NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300]
0x10de:0x00ff:::NV18 [GeForce PCX 4300]
0x10de:0x0100:::NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR]
0x10de:0x0101:::NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]
0x10de:0x0102:::NV10 [GeForce 256 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0103:::NV10GL [Quadro]
0x10de:0x0110:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
0x10de:0x0111:::NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200]
0x10de:0x0112:::NV11 [GeForce2 Go]
0x10de:0x0113:::NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]
0x10de:0x0140:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x0141:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]
0x10de:0x0142:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]
0x10de:0x0143:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 VE]
0x10de:0x0144:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]
0x10de:0x0145:::NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]
0x10de:0x0146:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600TE/6200TE]
0x10de:0x0147:::NV43 [GeForce 6700 XL]
0x10de:0x0148:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]
0x10de:0x0149:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x014a:::NV43 [Quadro NVS 440]
0x10de:0x014b:::NV43 []
0x10de:0x014c:::NV43 [Quadro FX 540 MXM]
0x10de:0x014d:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 550]
0x10de:0x014e:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 540]
0x10de:0x014f:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x0150:::NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]
0x10de:0x0151:::NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]
0x10de:0x0152:::NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner]
0x10de:0x0153:::NV15GL [Quadro2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0160:::NV44 [GeForce 6500]
0x10de:0x0161:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]
0x10de:0x0162:::NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)]
0x10de:0x0163:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]
0x10de:0x0164:::NV44 [GeForce Go 6200]
0x10de:0x0165:::NV44 [Quadro NVS 285]
0x10de:0x0166:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6400]
0x10de:0x0167:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]
0x10de:0x0168:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]
0x10de:0x0169:::NV44 [GeForce 6250]
0x10de:0x016a:::NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS]
0x10de:0x016b:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016c:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016d:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016e:::NV44 [NV44GL]
0x10de:0x016f:::NV44 []
0x10de:0x0170:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460]
0x10de:0x0171:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]
0x10de:0x0172:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]
0x10de:0x0173:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440-SE]
0x10de:0x0174:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]
0x10de:0x0175:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]
0x10de:0x0176:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]
0x10de:0x0177:::NV17 [GeForce4 460 Go]
0x10de:0x0178:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]
0x10de:0x0179:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]
0x10de:0x017a:::NV17GL [Quadro NVS]
0x10de:0x017b:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]
0x10de:0x017c:::NV17GL [Quadro4 500 GoGL]
0x10de:0x017d:::NV17 [GeForce4 410 Go 16M]
0x10de:0x017e:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x017f:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x0181:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0182:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440SE AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0183:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 420 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0184:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x0185:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000]
0x10de:0x0186:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]
0x10de:0x0187:::NV18M [GeForce4 488 Go]
0x10de:0x0188:::NV18GL [Quadro4 580 XGL]
0x10de:0x0189:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (Mac)]
0x10de:0x018a:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 280 SD]
0x10de:0x018b:::NV18GL [Quadro4 380 XGL]
0x10de:0x018c:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 50 PCI]
0x10de:0x018d:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]
0x10de:0x018f:::NV18 []
0x10de:0x0190:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS/GTX]
0x10de:0x0191:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] 1.0
0x10de:0x0192:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]
0x10de:0x0193:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]
0x10de:0x0194:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 Ultra] 1.0
0x10de:0x0197:2:0:G80 [Tesla C870]
0x10de:0x019a:2:0:G80 [NVIDIA G80-875]
0x10de:0x019d:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 5600]
0x10de:0x019e:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 4600]
0x10de:0x01a0:::NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]
0x10de:0x01d0:::G72 [GeForce 7350 LE]
0x10de:0x01d1:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]
0x10de:0x01d2:::G72 [GeForce 7550 LE]
0x10de:0x01d3:::G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS]
0x10de:0x01d4:::G72 [GeForce Go 7350]
0x10de:0x01d5:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]
0x10de:0x01d6:::G72M [GeForce Go 7200]
0x10de:0x01d7:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]
0x10de:0x01d8:::G72M [GeForce Go 7400]
0x10de:0x01d9:::G72M [GeForce Go 7450]
0x10de:0x01da:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M]
0x10de:0x01db:::G72M [Quadro NVS 120M]
0x10de:0x01dc:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350M]
0x10de:0x01dd:::G72 [GeForce 7500 LE]
0x10de:0x01de:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350]
0x10de:0x01df:::G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]
0x10de:0x01f0:::C17 [GeForce4 MX IGP]
0x10de:0x0200:::NV20 [GeForce3]
0x10de:0x0201:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]
0x10de:0x0202:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500]
0x10de:0x0203:::NV20DCC [Quadro DCC]
0x10de:0x0210:::NV48 [NV48]
0x10de:0x0211:::NV48 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x0212:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x0215:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0218:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0220:::NV44 [NV44]
0x10de:0x0221:::NV44A [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x0222:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 A-LE]
0x10de:0x0224:::NV44 []
0x10de:0x0228:::NV44 [NV44M]
0x10de:0x0240:::C51PV [GeForce 6150]
0x10de:0x0241:::C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
0x10de:0x0242:::C51G [GeForce 6100]
0x10de:0x0244:::C51 [GeForce Go 6150]
0x10de:0x0245:::C51 [Quadro NVS 210S/GeForce 6150LE]
0x10de:0x0247:::C51 [GeForce Go 6100]
0x10de:0x0250:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]
0x10de:0x0251:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400]
0x10de:0x0252:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti]
0x10de:0x0253:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]
0x10de:0x0258:::NV25GL [Quadro4 900 XGL]
0x10de:0x0259:::NV25GL [Quadro4 750 XGL]
0x10de:0x025b:::NV25GL [Quadro4 700 XGL]
0x10de:0x0280:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800]
0x10de:0x0281:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0282:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]
0x10de:0x0286:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0288:::NV28GL [Quadro4 980 XGL]
0x10de:0x0289:::NV28GL [Quadro4 780 XGL]
0x10de:0x028c:::NV28GLM [Quadro4 Go700]
0x10de:0x0290:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GTX]
0x10de:0x0291:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO]
0x10de:0x0292:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x0293:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GX2]
0x10de:0x0294:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GX2]
0x10de:0x0295:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]
0x10de:0x0297:::G71 [GeForce Go 7950 GTX]
0x10de:0x0298:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x0299:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GTX]
0x10de:0x029a:::G71 [Quadro FX 2500M]
0x10de:0x029b:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500M]
0x10de:0x029c:::G71 [Quadro FX 5500]
0x10de:0x029d:::G71GL [Quadro FX 3500]
0x10de:0x029e:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500]
0x10de:0x029f:::G70 [Quadro FX 4500 X2]
0x10de:0x02a0:::NV2A [XGPU]
0x10de:0x02e0:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x02e1:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]
0x10de:0x02e2:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x02e3:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x02e4:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]
0x10de:0x0300:::NV30 [GeForce FX]
0x10de:0x0301:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0302:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800]
0x10de:0x0308:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 2000]
0x10de:0x0309:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000]
0x10de:0x030a:::NV30 [ICE FX 2000]
0x10de:0x0311:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0312:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]
0x10de:0x0313:::NV31 []
0x10de:0x0314:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600XT]
0x10de:0x0316:::NV31M []
0x10de:0x0317:::NV31M Pro []
0x10de:0x0318:::NV31 [NV31GL]
0x10de:0x0319:::NV31 [NV31GL]
0x10de:0x031a:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]
0x10de:0x031b:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5650]
0x10de:0x031c:::NV31 [Quadro FX Go700]
0x10de:0x031d:::NV31GLM []
0x10de:0x031e:::NV31GLM Pro []
0x10de:0x031f:::NV31GLM Pro []
0x10de:0x0320:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
0x10de:0x0321:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0322:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
0x10de:0x0323:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200LE]
0x10de:0x0324:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]
0x10de:0x0325:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5250]
0x10de:0x0326:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]
0x10de:0x0327:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5100]
0x10de:0x0328:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M]
0x10de:0x0329:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200]
0x10de:0x032a:::NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI]
0x10de:0x032b:::NV34GL [Quadro FX 500/600 PCI]
0x10de:0x032c:::NV34GLM [GeForce FX Go 5300]
0x10de:0x032d:::NV34 [GeForce FX Go5100]
0x10de:0x032e:::NV34 []
0x10de:0x032f:::NV34GL []
0x10de:0x0330:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0331:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]
0x10de:0x0332:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]
0x10de:0x0333:::NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0334:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900ZT]
0x10de:0x0338:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 3000]
0x10de:0x033f:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 700]
0x10de:0x0341:::NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0342:::NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700]
0x10de:0x0343:::NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]
0x10de:0x0344:::NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE]
0x10de:0x0345:::NV36.5 []
0x10de:0x0347:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]
0x10de:0x0348:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]
0x10de:0x0349:::NV36M Pro []
0x10de:0x034b:::NV36MAP []
0x10de:0x034c:::NV36 [Quadro FX Go1000]
0x10de:0x034d:::NV36 []
0x10de:0x034e:::NV36GL [Quadro FX 1100]
0x10de:0x034f:::NV36GL []
0x10de:0x038b:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]
0x10de:0x0390:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]
0x10de:0x0391:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x0392:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]
0x10de:0x0393:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x0394:::G73 [GeForce 7600 LE]
0x10de:0x0395:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x0396:::G73 []
0x10de:0x0397:::G73 [GeForce Go 7700]
0x10de:0x0398:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600]
0x10de:0x0399:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x039a:::G73M [Quadro NVS 300M]
0x10de:0x039b:::G73 [GeForce Go 7900 SE]
0x10de:0x039c:::G73 [Quadro FX 550M]
0x10de:0x039d:::G73 []
0x10de:0x039e:::G73GL [Quadro FX 560]
0x10de:0x039f:::???  []
0x10de:0x0400:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS]
0x10de:0x0401:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
0x10de:0x0402:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
0x10de:0x0403:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GS]
0x10de:0x0404:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0405:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9500M GS]
0x10de:0x0406:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x0407:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]
0x10de:0x0408:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9650M GS]
0x10de:0x0409:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8700M GT]
0x10de:0x040a:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 370]
0x10de:0x040b:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 320M]
0x10de:0x040c:2:1:G84M [Quadro FX 570M]
0x10de:0x040d:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1600M]
0x10de:0x040e:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 570]
0x10de:0x040f:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1700]
0x10de:0x0410:2:0:G92 [GeForce GT 330] 1.0
0x10de:0x0412:::[NX7300GT-TD256EH]
0x10de:0x0414:2:0:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0420:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 SE]
0x10de:0x0421:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]
0x10de:0x0422:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0423:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x0424:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0425:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8600M GS]
0x10de:0x0426:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GT]
0x10de:0x0427:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]
0x10de:0x0428:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M G]
0x10de:0x0429:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 140M]
0x10de:0x042a:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 130M]
0x10de:0x042b:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 135M]
0x10de:0x042c:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x042d:2:1:G86M [Quadro FX 360M]
0x10de:0x042e:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9300M G]
0x10de:0x042f:2:1:G86 [Quadro NVS 290]
0x10de:0x0523:::[GeForce 9400GT]
0x10de:0x05e0:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 295]
0x10de:0x05e1:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280]
0x10de:0x05e2:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05e3:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 285]
0x10de:0x05e4:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e5:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e6:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 275]
0x10de:0x05e7:2:1:GT200 [Tesla C1060]
0x10de:0x05e8:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e9:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05ea:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05eb:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 295]
0x10de:0x05ed:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 D2]
0x10de:0x05f1:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 280]
0x10de:0x05f2:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05f8:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 S4]
0x10de:0x05f9:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro CX]
0x10de:0x05fd:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 5800]
0x10de:0x05fe:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 4800]
0x10de:0x05ff:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 3800]
0x10de:0x0600:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]
0x10de:0x0601:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0602:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]
0x10de:0x0603:2:1:G92 [GeForce GT 230]
0x10de:0x0604:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GX2]
0x10de:0x0605:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0606:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]
0x10de:0x0607:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 240]
0x10de:0x0608:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]
0x10de:0x0609:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTS]
0x10de:0x060a:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280M]
0x10de:0x060b:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GT]
0x10de:0x060c:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTX]
0x10de:0x060d:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]
0x10de:0x060f:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 285M]
0x10de:0x0610:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9600 GSO]
0x10de:0x0611:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]
0x10de:0x0612:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0613:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+]
0x10de:0x0614:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0615:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 250]
0x10de:0x0617:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]
0x10de:0x0618:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 260M]
0x10de:0x0619:2:1:G92GL [Quadro FX 4700 X2]
0x10de:0x061a:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700]
0x10de:0x061b:2:1:G92GL [Quadro VX 200]
0x10de:0x061c::1:G92M [Quadro FX 3600M]
0x10de:0x061d:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 2800M]
0x10de:0x061e:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700M]
0x10de:0x061f:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3800M]
0x10de:0x0620:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0621:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 230]
0x10de:0x0622:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x0623:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GS]
0x10de:0x0624:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT Green Ed]
0x10de:0x0625:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO 512]
0x10de:0x0626:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 130]
0x10de:0x0627:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 140]
0x10de:0x0628:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]
0x10de:0x062a:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700M GTS]
0x10de:0x062b:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GS]
0x10de:0x062c:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]
0x10de:0x062d:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x062e:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x062f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 S]
0x10de:0x0630:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700 S]
0x10de:0x0631:2:1:G94M  [GeForce GTS 160M]
0x10de:0x0632:2:1:G94M  [GeForce GTS 150M]
0x10de:0x0633:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0635:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO]
0x10de:0x0637:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x0638:2:1:G94 [Quadro FX 1800]
0x10de:0x063a:2:1:G94M [Quadro FX 2700M]
0x10de:0x063f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GE]
0x10de:0x0640:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
0x10de:0x0641:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x0642:2:1:G96 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0643:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
0x10de:0x0644:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]
0x10de:0x0645:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]
0x10de:0x0646:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]
0x10de:0x0647:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]
0x10de:0x0648:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GS]
0x10de:0x0649:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]
0x10de:0x064a:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9700M GT]
0x10de:0x064b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500M G]
0x10de:0x064c:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650M GT]
0x10de:0x064d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x064e:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x064f:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 S]
0x10de:0x0651:2:1:G96 [GeForce G 110M]
0x10de:0x0652:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 130M]
0x10de:0x0653:2:1:G96M [GeForce GT 120M]
0x10de:0x0654:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 220M]
0x10de:0x0655:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]
0x10de:0x0656:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650 S]
0x10de:0x0658:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 380]
0x10de:0x0659:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 580]
0x10de:0x065a:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 1700M]
0x10de:0x065b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x065c:2:1:G96M [Quadro FX 770M]
0x10de:0x065d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GA/9600 GT/GTS 250]
0x10de:0x065f:2:1:G96 [GeForce G210]
0x10de:0x066d:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]
0x10de:0x06c0:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]
0x10de:0x06c4:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 465]
0x10de:0x06ca:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480M]
0x10de:0x06cb:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]
0x10de:0x06cd:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 470]
0x10de:0x06d1:2:2:GF100 [Tesla C2050 / C2070]
0x10de:0x06d2:2:2:GF100 [M2070]
0x10de:0x06d8:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]
0x10de:0x06d9:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 5000]
0x10de:0x06da:2:2:GF104GLM [Quadro 5000M]
0x10de:0x06dc:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]
0x10de:0x06dd:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 4000]
0x10de:0x06de:2:2:GF100 [Tesla S2050]
0x10de:0x06df:2:2:GF100 [M2070Q]
0x10de:0x06e0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GE]
0x10de:0x06e1:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]
0x10de:0x06e2:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400]
0x10de:0x06e3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x06e4:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x06e5:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
0x10de:0x06e6:2:1:G98 [GeForce G100]
0x10de:0x06e7:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 SE]
0x10de:0x06e8:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]
0x10de:0x06e9:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
0x10de:0x06ea:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 150M]
0x10de:0x06eb:2:1:G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]
0x10de:0x06ec:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 105M]
0x10de:0x06ed:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x06ee:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x06ef:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 103M]
0x10de:0x06f1:2:1:G98 [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x06f8:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 420]
0x10de:0x06f9:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370 LP]
0x10de:0x06fa:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 450]
0x10de:0x06fb:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370M]
0x10de:0x06fd:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 295]
0x10de:0x06ff:2:1:G98 [HICx16 + Graphics]
0x10de:0x0840:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M]
0x10de:0x0844:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9100M G]
0x10de:0x0845:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M G]
0x10de:0x0846:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x0847:2:0:C78 [GeForce 9100]
0x10de:0x0848:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8300]
0x10de:0x0849:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]
0x10de:0x084a:2:0:MCP78 [nForce 730a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x084b:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]
0x10de:0x084c:2:0:MCP82 [nForce 980a/780a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x084d:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2070-Q Dual-Slot]
0x10de:0x084f:2:0:MCP78S [GeForce 8100/nForce 720a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x0860:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0861:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x0862:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]
0x10de:0x0863:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x0864:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0865:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0866:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]
0x10de:0x0867:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x0868:2:0:[nForce 760i SLI] Blacklist
0x10de:0x0869:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x086a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x086c:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300/nForce 730i]
0x10de:0x086d:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x086e:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9100M G]
0x10de:0x086f:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200M G]
0x10de:0x0870:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x0871:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x0872:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]
0x10de:0x0873:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]
0x10de:0x0874:2:1:C79 [ION]
0x10de:0x0876:2:1:ION [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x087a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x087d:2:0:C?? [ION]
0x10de:0x087e:2:0:C?? [ION LE]
0x10de:0x087f:2:0:C?? [ION LE]
0x10de:0x08a0:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a2:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a3:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a4:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a5:2:1:G84 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08b1:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x08b2:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x08b3:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x0a20:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0a21:2:1:GT216M [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a22:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 315]
0x10de:0x0a23:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]
0x10de:0x0a26:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a27:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a28:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]
0x10de:0x0a29:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a2a:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]
0x10de:0x0a2b:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a2c:2:1:GT216 [NVS 5100M]
0x10de:0x0a2d:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 320M]
0x10de:0x0a30:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 505]
0x10de:0x0a32:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 415]
0x10de:0x0a34:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 240M]
0x10de:0x0a35:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 325M]
0x10de:0x0a38:2:1:GT216GL [Quadro 400]
0x10de:0x0a3c:2:1:GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]
0x10de:0x0a60:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210]
0x10de:0x0a61:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100]
0x10de:0x0a62:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 205]
0x10de:0x0a63:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]
0x10de:0x0a64:2:1:GT218 [ION]
0x10de:0x0a65:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]
0x10de:0x0a66:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]
0x10de:0x0a67:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 315]
0x10de:0x0a68:2:1:G98M  [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x0a69:2:1:G98M  [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x0a6a:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100M]
0x10de:0x0a6c:2:1:GT218 [NVS 3100M]
0x10de:0x0a6e:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a6f:2:1:GT218 [ION]
0x10de:0x0a70:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a71:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a72:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a73:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a74:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210M]
0x10de:0x0a75:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a76:2:1:GT??? [ION]
0x10de:0x0a78:2:1:GT218GL [Quadro FX 380 LP]
0x10de:0x0a7a:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a7b:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 505]
0x10de:0x0a7c:2:1:GT218 [Quadro FX 380M]
0x10de:0x0ca0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]
0x10de:0x0ca2:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 320]
0x10de:0x0ca3:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 240]
0x10de:0x0ca4:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 340]
0x10de:0x0ca5:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0ca7:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]
0x10de:0x0ca8:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 260M]
0x10de:0x0ca9:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 250M]
0x10de:0x0cac:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0caf:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 335M]
0x10de:0x0cb0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 350M]
0x10de:0x0cb1:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 360M]
0x10de:0x0cbc:2:1:GT215 [Quadro FX 1800M]
0x10de:0x0dc0:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 440]
0x10de:0x0dc4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dc5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dc6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dcd:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dce:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dd1:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTX 460M]
0x10de:0x0dd2:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]
0x10de:0x0dd3:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]
0x10de:0x0dd6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x0dd8:2:2:GF106GL [Quadro 2000]
0x10de:0x0dda:2:2:GF106 [Quadro 2000M]
0x10de:0x0dde:2:2:GF106 [ES]
0x10de:0x0ddf:2:2:GF106 [INT]
0x10de:0x0de0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 440]
0x10de:0x0de1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 430]
0x10de:0x0de2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420]
0x10de:0x0de3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 635M]
0x10de:0x0de4:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520]
0x10de:0x0de5:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 530]
0x10de:0x0de7:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 610]
0x10de:0x0de8:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 620M]
0x10de:0x0de9:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]
0x10de:0x0dea:2:2:GF108 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x0deb:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dec:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 525M]
0x10de:0x0ded:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x0dee:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 415M]
0x10de:0x0def:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5400M]
0x10de:0x0df0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 425M]
0x10de:0x0df1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]
0x10de:0x0df2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 435M]
0x10de:0x0df3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]
0x10de:0x0df4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M SDDR3]
0x10de:0x0df5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 525M]
0x10de:0x0df6:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x0df7:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x0df8:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 600]
0x10de:0x0df9:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 500M]
0x10de:0x0dfa:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 1000M]
0x10de:0x0dfc:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5200M]
0x10de:0x0dfe:2:2:GF108 [ES]
0x10de:0x0dff:2:2:GF108 [INT]
0x10de:0x0e22:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e23:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460 SE]
0x10de:0x0e24:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e28:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e30:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 470M]
0x10de:0x0e31:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 485M]
0x10de:0x0e38:2:2:GF104GL [GeForce ???]
0x10de:0x0e3a:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 3000M]
0x10de:0x0e3b:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 4000M]
0x10de:0x0e3e:2:2:GF104 [ES]
0x10de:0x0e3f:2:2:GF104 [INT]
0x10de:0x0f00:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x0f01:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 620]
0x10de:0x0f02:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x0f08:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x0fc0:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x0fc1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x0fc2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x0fc6:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650]
0x10de:0x0fc8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x0fc9:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x0fcd:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 755M]
0x10de:0x0fce:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M LE]
0x10de:0x0fd1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]
0x10de:0x0fd2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 660M]
0x10de:0x0fd5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]
0x10de:0x0fd8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd9:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645M]
0x10de:0x0fdb:2:3:GK107 [GeForce ESP-A1]
0x10de:0x0fdf:2:3:GKxxx [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x0fe0:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GTX 660M]
0x10de:0x0fe1:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x0fe2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]
0x10de:0x0fe3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]
0x10de:0x0fe4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 750M]
0x10de:0x0fe5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce K340 USM]
0x10de:0x0fe6:2:3:GK107 [GRID K1 NVS USM]
0x10de:0x0fe7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K100 vGPU]
0x10de:0x0fe9:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 750M Mac Ed]
0x10de:0x0fea:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 755M Mac Ed]
0x10de:0x0fec:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 710A]
0x10de:0x0fed:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 820M]
0x10de:0x0fef:2:3:GK107 [GRID K340]
0x10de:0x0ff1:2:3:GK107 [NVS 1000]
0x10de:0x0ff2:2:3:GK107 [VGX K1]
0x10de:0x0ff3:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K420]
0x10de:0x0ff5:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K1 Tesla USM]
0x10de:0x0ff6:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K1100M]
0x10de:0x0ff7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K140Q vGPU]
0x10de:0x0ff8:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K500M]
0x10de:0x0ff9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000D]
0x10de:0x0ffa:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K600]
0x10de:0x0ffb:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 2100M]
0x10de:0x0ffc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 1100M]
0x10de:0x0ffd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro NVS 510]
0x10de:0x0ffe:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000]
0x10de:0x0fff:2:3:GK107GLM [Quadro 410]
0x10de:0x1001:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Z]
0x10de:0x1003:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan LE]
0x10de:0x1004:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]
0x10de:0x1005:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan]
0x10de:0x1006:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x1007:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]
0x10de:0x1008:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x100a:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x100c:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Black]
0x10de:0x101e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20X]
0x10de:0x101f:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20]
0x10de:0x1020:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20x]
0x10de:0x1021:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20Xm]
0x10de:0x1022:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20C]
0x10de:0x1023:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40m]
0x10de:0x1024:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40c]
0x10de:0x1026:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20s]
0x10de:0x1027:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40st]
0x10de:0x1028:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20M]
0x10de:0x1029:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40s]
0x10de:0x102a:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40t]
0x10de:0x102d:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K80]
0x10de:0x102e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40d]
0x10de:0x103a:2:3:GK110GL [Quadro K6000]
0x10de:0x103c:2:3:GK110 [Quadro K5200]
0x10de:0x1040:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520]
0x10de:0x1042:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 510]
0x10de:0x1048:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 605 OEM]
0x10de:0x1049:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 620]
0x10de:0x104a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 610]
0x10de:0x104b:2:2:GFxxx [GeForce GT 625 (OEM)]
0x10de:0x104c:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]
0x10de:0x104d:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]
0x10de:0x1050:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x1051:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX]
0x10de:0x1052:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x1054:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]
0x10de:0x1055:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]
0x10de:0x1056:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]
0x10de:0x1057:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]
0x10de:0x1058:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x1059:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x105a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x105b:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 705M]
0x10de:0x107c:2:2:GF119 [NVS 315]
0x10de:0x107d:2:2:GF119 [NVS 310]
0x10de:0x1080:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x1081:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]
0x10de:0x1082:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1083:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]
0x10de:0x1084:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]
0x10de:0x1086:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570 HD]
0x10de:0x1087:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1088:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]
0x10de:0x1089:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x108b:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x108e:2:2:GF110GL [Tesla C2090]
0x10de:0x1091:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2090]
0x10de:0x1094:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2075 Dual-Slot CPM]
0x10de:0x1096:2:2:GF110 [Tesla C2075 Dual-Slot CPM]
0x10de:0x109a:2:2:GF110GLM [Quadro 5010M]
0x10de:0x109b:2:2:GF100GL [Quadro Plex 7000]
0x10de:0x10c0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]
0x10de:0x10c3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]
0x10de:0x10c5:::M116N []
0x10de:0x10d8:2:0:GT218 [NVS 300]
0x10de:0x10de:::NV34 [Riva 128]
0x10de:0x10f0:::NV3 [PCI]
0x10de:0x1112:::Gateway [Solo 9550 GeForce 2 GO 32 MB]
0x10de:0x1140:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 620M/720M/820M]
0x10de:0x1180:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]
0x10de:0x1182:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti]
0x10de:0x1183:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
0x10de:0x1184:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]
0x10de:0x1185:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x1187:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
0x10de:0x1188:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 690]
0x10de:0x1189:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 670]
0x10de:0x118a:2:3:GK107 [GRID K520]
0x10de:0x118b:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 GeForce USM]
0x10de:0x118c:2:3:GK104 [GRID K2 NVS USM]
0x10de:0x118d:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K200 vGPU]
0x10de:0x118e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)]
0x10de:0x118f:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K10]
0x10de:0x1191:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
0x10de:0x1193:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti OEM]
0x10de:0x1194:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K8]
0x10de:0x1195:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x1198:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 880M]
0x10de:0x1199:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 870M]
0x10de:0x119a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]
0x10de:0x119d:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 775M]
0x10de:0x119e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]
0x10de:0x119f:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]
0x10de:0x11a0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680M]
0x10de:0x11a1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 670MX]
0x10de:0x11a2:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]
0x10de:0x11a3:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680MX]
0x10de:0x11a7:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]
0x10de:0x11b0:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K240Q/K260Q vGPU]
0x10de:0x11b1:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 Tesla USM]
0x10de:0x11b4:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4200]
0x10de:0x11b6:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K3100M]
0x10de:0x11b7:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4100M]
0x10de:0x11b8:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5100M]
0x10de:0x11ba:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5000]
0x10de:0x11bb:2:3:GK104 [Quadro 4100]
0x10de:0x11bc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K5000M]
0x10de:0x11bd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K4000M]
0x10de:0x11be:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K3000M]
0x10de:0x11bf:2:3:GK104GL [VGX K2]
0x10de:0x11c0:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x11c2:2:3:GK106 [GTX 650 Ti Boost]
0x10de:0x11c3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c4:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 645]
0x10de:0x11c5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x11c6:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c7:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c8:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650]
0x10de:0x11cb:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x11e0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GT 770M]
0x10de:0x11e1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]
0x10de:0x11e2:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]
0x10de:0x11e3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760M]
0x10de:0x11fa:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4000]
0x10de:0x11fc:2:3:GK106 [Quadro K2100M]
0x10de:0x1200:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1201:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]
0x10de:0x1202:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti OEM]
0x10de:0x1203:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 SE v2]
0x10de:0x1205:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 v2]
0x10de:0x1206:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 555]
0x10de:0x1207:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645]
0x10de:0x1208:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 SE]
0x10de:0x1210:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 570M]
0x10de:0x1211:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 580M]
0x10de:0x1212:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 675M]
0x10de:0x1213:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 670M]
0x10de:0x1241:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]
0x10de:0x1243:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]
0x10de:0x1244:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]
0x10de:0x1245:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x1246:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x1247:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x1248:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x1249:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x124b:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x124d:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M (Dell)]
0x10de:0x1251:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 560M]
0x10de:0x1280:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 635]
0x10de:0x1281:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]
0x10de:0x1282:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x1284:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x1286:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]
0x10de:0x1287:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x1288:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]
0x10de:0x1289:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]
0x10de:0x1290:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x1291:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 735M]
0x10de:0x1292:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x1293:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x1294:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x1295:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 710M]
0x10de:0x1296:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 825M]
0x10de:0x1298:2:2:GF117 [GeForce GT 720M]
0x10de:0x1299:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 920M]
0x10de:0x12a0:2:3:GK208 []
0x10de:0x12b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]
0x10de:0x12b9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K610M]
0x10de:0x12ba:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K510M]
0x10de:0x1340:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 830M]
0x10de:0x1341:2:4:GM108 [GeForce GT 840M]
0x10de:0x1344:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x1346:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 930M]
0x10de:0x1347:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]
0x10de:0x137a:2:4:GM108 [Quadro K620M]
0x10de:0x137d:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940A]
0x10de:0x1380:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]
0x10de:0x1381:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750]
0x10de:0x1382:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 745]
0x10de:0x1390:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x1391:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 850M]
0x10de:0x1392:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]
0x10de:0x1393:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 840M]
0x10de:0x1398:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x139a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 950M]
0x10de:0x139b:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 960M]
0x10de:0x139c:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]
0x10de:0x13b1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M1000M]
0x10de:0x13b2:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M600M]
0x10de:0x13b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]
0x10de:0x13ba:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200]
0x10de:0x13bb:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K620]
0x10de:0x13bc:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K1200]
0x10de:0x13c0:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980]
0x10de:0x13c2:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
0x10de:0x13d7:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]
0x10de:0x13d8:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]
0x10de:0x13d9:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]
0x10de:0x13f0:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M5000]
0x10de:0x13f1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M4000]
0x10de:0x1401:2:5:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
0x10de:0x1617:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]
0x10de:0x1618:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]
0x10de:0x1619:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]
0x10de:0x17c2:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X]
0x10de:0x17c8:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]
0x10de:0x17f0:2:5:GM200 [Quadro M6000]
0x10de:0x9490:::Invalid []
0x10de:0x9876:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
0x10de:0x98de:::0x9876 0x9876
0x10de:0xdf5a:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT525M]
```


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes thats what I posted. I tried inserting the file and still didnt work for me. I started the console and it auto updated the GPUs.txt file for me and started folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 14, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I started the console


How you do 'dat?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 15, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Yes thats what I posted. I tried inserting the file and still didnt work for me. I started the console and it auto updated the GPUs.txt file for me and started folding.


I did the same, but the "console" fahcontrol was buggy and was not set up with my info. By adding the file per my post above, you can use the normal fahclient/fahcontrol after a restart.



thebluebumblebee said:


> How you do 'dat?


Program Filesx86>Fahclient Folder>Run FahclientApplication


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 15, 2015)

I added the gpus.txt and it still wont start for me. I guess its just the console for me. Cant figure out what made the gpus.txt file go to nothing, but others are having problems with it too. Most do what Buck posted and it fixed it. My stars arent aligned I guess.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2015)

Thread has been updated for a 15.10 install with Nvidia 352.77 drivers. My 14.10 install would no longer fold properly and updating to 15.04 from 14.10 is a joke and wrought with GPU/login issues. Works great following the above steps(currently producing 580K PPD with 2x GTX 970's @ 1465mhz).


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 27, 2015)

I didn't read or see it, but what are the benefits from OS linux ?!
is it (still) better PPD, faster science ?

i had windows 10 on my main rig which is gone now 
back on win 7 and can hit 600K(2x GTX970)PPD with the right WU's(core) on them...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> I didn't read or see it, but what are the benefits from OS linux ?!
> is it (still) better PPD, faster science ?
> 
> i had windows 10 on my main rig which is gone now
> back on win 7 and can hit 600K PPD with the right WU's(core) on them...


Stick with Windows. The gain is too small, 5% maybe. Core_21 could be different when it will be released again. Keep up the good (Windows) work


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Stick with Windows. The gain is too small, 5% maybe. Core_21 could be different when it will be released again. Keep up the good (Windows) work


Yes i will do so, to much hazzle(not a real linux fan), thank you sir


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2015)

Unless your comfortable with Linux, I would stick with Win7. I do average 300K per card on Linux, but there are OS issues here and there. I was seeing some good numbers on Win7, but decided to switch to Ubuntu when I got a string of WU's producing only 250K PPD. Comes down to personal preference.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 13, 2016)

There is NO benefit at all going to linux from win7..
yea annoying as hell, that is what linux IS...

people need to stop throwing this BS in your face...


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> There is NO benefit at all going to linux from win7..
> yea annoying as hell, that is what linux IS...
> 
> people need to stop throwing this BS in your face...


Welcome back. Are your GPUs warming up for some folding?


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 13, 2016)

My GPU's are Folding..


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> My GPU's are Folding..


Under a different name and team? What about our four times GTX 970 race . I'm not playing fair these days (added a 7970) and the next 7 days I'm away but other then that I'm ready.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Under a different name and team? What about our four times GTX 970 race . I'm not playing fair these days (added a 7970) and the next 7 days I'm away but other then that I'm ready.


Same user name(The_Foldinator) different team..
i got my 2x unopened GTX970 ready  just need to wait for some other parts to make my skylake rig ready..

but  long answer, sorry mate Nope got my focus somewhere else now..


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah I see that site is full of life. 10 posts since summer in Milestone. Have fun.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> Same user name(The_Foldinator) different team..
> i got my 2x unopened GTX970 ready  just need to wait for some other parts to make my skylake rig ready..
> 
> but  long answer, sorry mate Nope got my focus somewhere else now..


Let's keep this thread on topic please. We have a general F@H team thread for general topics.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thread has been updated for a 15.10 install with Nvidia 352.77 drivers. My 14.10 install would no longer fold properly and updating to 15.04 from 14.10 is a joke and wrought with GPU/login issues. Works great following the above steps(currently producing 580K PPD with 2x GTX 970's @ 1465mhz).


Are not the older drivers better though?

Had 14.10 on the folder and updated to 15.04 with no problems, just had to re enter my config sittings for the GPUs to allow multi OCing since for some reason it wiped the old ones.  Think only computer that still running Windows is my main rig.  The folder and lappy are going to stay on linux.  Far easier for me to deal with and less headaches so far.

Probably the most nuts thing was getting BOINC installed.  But darn does that little 1090T fly.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Reminds me I need to fire Ubuntu back up to really get the 960 firing on all cores


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Reminds me I need to fire Ubuntu back up to really get the 960 firing on all cores


Indeed, lets see who can get the highest clock and points.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

I know I win in the CPU category   lol

But yeah I'm sure I can push this 960 pretty far since it's been crunching at 1525 w/ ease


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

Ah, very nice.

Right now still pushing the first 980 Ti.  Currently at 1532MHz atm.  Going to see how it does there for awhile.  Think the peep left modded volt BIOS on the card.  Inspector showing modified BIOS.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

well trying out 1550 on the 960, did fine at 1546


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2016)

A long time ago, I got F@H working on Linux by taking the same steps that I would under Windows.  Never got it working again.  Last night, I decided to try the same approach, while still keeping an eye on this guide.  Got it to work, thanks mostly to the instructions on what to do with the F@H install. Of course, since I did not download the Nvidia driver according to this, I have no OC'ing options.  This brings up a question.
Do I have to use the driver from the ppa in order to get OC'ing to work?  I did _*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa *_and _*sudo apt-get update *_and then *sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12 *which seemed to work, but I don't see any OC'ing controls, even after rebooting.  I let Mint 17 install 352.63 from Nvidia.  What do you guys see as your installed video driver? (under Driver Manager in Mint)


----------



## slozomby (Oct 18, 2016)

367.44 is the kernel mode driver I'm using
367.55 is the current version released last week.

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105855/en-us
beta drivers with overclocking support for 10x0 cards.


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 19, 2016)

Did you restart the computer?  I usually have to do a reboot for it to work.

Only thing is installing F@H on the latest Mint was a pain in the royal rear.  Standford needs to update their deb download.

I have Mint Mate 18, I have to check to see which driver its using, but I think it one of the latest ones.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Did you restart the computer?


Yes
I sorta got it to work.  I can now control the fan on GPU0, but still no OC'ing.  But I also found that enabling fan control means that the fan will not run if the slider is not moved.
Here's what I had to do:
type in the following to see what the latest driver you can install is.
_*apt-cache search nvidia | grep --ignore-case binary | grep version*_
At this time it is the 346 352 drivers that are the latest. So I typed in:
_*sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 && sudo reboot*_

The system rebooted instantly, but somehow that made a difference.  I ran *sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12 *(I think I rebooted) and GPU fan control showed up.  I do notice that Nvidia X-server seems to have a different layout every time I launch it.


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 19, 2016)

Huh, odd.  So it allowing you to overclock now?

Maybe try cool-bits=28.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2016)

No OC.  What does the number do?


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

do you have the kernel drivers running?

how to check:
lsmod |grep -i nvidia
nvidia_uvm            738999  4
nvidia_drm             43405  0
nvidia_modeset        764322  1 nvidia_drm
nvidia              11479193  117 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
drm_kms_helper        125008  2 i915,nvidia_drm
drm                   349210  4 i915,drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm
i2c_core               40582  7 drm,i915,i2c_i801,i2c_hid,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2016)

This is what I get:
nvidia_uvm             76757  8
nvidia               8642894  152 
nvidia_uvm
drm                   323675  4 
nvidia


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

ok so you have the base kernel drivers installed.
what do you get from the command nvidia-smi clocks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2016)

nvidia-smi clocks
Doesn't work.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> nvidia-smi clocks
> Doesn't work.


hmmm.
perhaps upgrading to a more current version of the drivers?

cant help much more than that. i don't run X and just have enough libraries installed to export the display to my windows machine when something requires a gui.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2016)

I haven't wanted to mess with it too much because "it ain't broke."  We're looking at a very warm spell coming up, so I might take the jump.  I've wanted to try a minimalist install instead of Ubuntu/Mint


----------

